# North East Folk



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone fancy a meal out sometime soon?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You buying? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You buying? :wink:
> 
> Dave


You're far too far north :roll: But I'm sure we could organise something when you visit.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You buying? :wink:
> 
> Dave


Drinks on me :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Trip to Whitby ? Fish & chips


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> Trip to Whitby ? Fish & chips


If you really must do Fish & Chips, try this for a change:

Instead of Whitby, just for a change, we could cruise out to Thompsonâ€™s Fish and Chips on the A64. Once on the A171 as though you are going to Whitby; make a right turn at the Hutton-le-Hole sign, just after the Birk Brow pull-in). You are now on the way to Hutton-le-hole, (great scenery and roads), Blakey Ridge (The Lion Inn, but not to stop), Kirby Moorside and Helmsley; then take the B1257 to Hovingham, Slingsby, Castle Howard, (entrance on your left but donâ€™t go in) and on to a final T-junction, turn right onto the A64 York Road. After a couple of miles on the A64 you are at Thompsonâ€™s Fish and Chips (YO32 9TW) You do not go as far as York and into the traffic. Thereâ€˜s plenty of parking and if the weather is unfavourable you can eat inside.

The fish is delicious in our experience and the North East contingency can make their way home via the A19 or retrace the outward bound route and home (much better by far). Itâ€™s a great drive with Chish and Fips, en route.










Joe


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > You buying? :wink:
> ...


Sound s good to me ...see you March/ April 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > You buying? :wink:
> ...


That'll do nicely too 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Trip to Whitby ? Fish & chips
> ...


Sounds good ,what are you doing next Sunday


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Go on then  count me in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Go on then  count me in


Got over the hang over eventually then :wink: :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then  count me in
> ...


Well you know


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So where and what time are we meeting?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So where and what time are we meeting?


Andrew

I don't think I can make it this Sunday. The following Sunday, yes. I will let you know by Thursday of this week.

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Next sunday is bad for me too... following sunday is fine though. 17th Feb.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I working from 1000 to 2025 on the 17th but outside those times I'm free :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll come over for F & C's.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

ResB said:


> I'll come over for F & C's.


I'm up for Fish & Chips, don't know if we can allow porkers to come along though :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > I'll come over for F & C's.
> ...


We still on for this week then Tim?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


I'm up for it. What time did you have in mind? 10am meet?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I should know by tonight. Where are we meeting and at what time, if I can make it?

Joe


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I should know by tonight. Where are we meeting and at what time, if I can make it?
> 
> Joe


Don't know yet Joe, I'm waiting for Andrew to decide, it could be a long time though, there maybe leaves on the lines :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Sounds good to me railhead conditions permitting :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

So what's happening? I don't want to change an existing arrangement until I know for sure whether the cruise is on and where we are meeting.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Guys, the weather forecast is good for Sunday the 10th of February. What about meeting at the Birk Brow pull in/car park on the A171 Whitby Road, just before the turning to Hutton-le-Hole/Castleton sign, at say 10.30 am. Once I know this is going to happen I will or try to change an existing arrangement.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fine by me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't have to be fish and chips ,we could find a nice pub on the moors


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Fine by me


Do you want to meet somewhere before Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Fine by me
> ...


we'll be going straight down the A19 ,where is best for you?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

All this is fine by me. What pub on the moors? There's the Crown at Hutton-le-Hole but I haven't eaten there and I don't know what the food is like. Plus I don't know the serving hours for Sundays. There will be places to eat in Helmsley but again I haven't eaten there either. I thought we were intending to eat after a drive. Not knowing about the timing would be of no consequence at Thompsons. They serve all day every day.

What shall we do chaps? There's little time left to organise if it's to be this Sunday.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've telephoned the Crown at Hutton-le-Hole. They do food on Sundays from 11.45 am to 6.30 pm. They are very busy between 1 pm and 2 pm and they suggested we should eat at noon or after 2 pm because we are not booked. What say ye?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> All this is fine by me. What pub on the moors? There's the Crown at Hutton-le-Hole but I haven't eaten there and I don't know what the food is like. Plus I don't know the serving hours for Sundays. There will be places to eat in Helmsley but again I haven't eaten there either. I thought we were intending to eat after a drive. Not knowing about the timing would be of no consequence at Thompsons. They serve all day every day.
> 
> What shall we do chaps? There's little time left to organise if it's to be this Sunday.
> 
> Joe


Fish and chips all round


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > All this is fine by me. What pub on the moors? There's the Crown at Hutton-le-Hole but I haven't eaten there and I don't know what the food is like. Plus I don't know the serving hours for Sundays. There will be places to eat in Helmsley but again I haven't eaten there either. I thought we were intending to eat after a drive. Not knowing about the timing would be of no consequence at Thompsons. They serve all day every day.
> ...


Thats fine by me. Fancy meeting at Dalton Lodge? What time? Have you still got my mobile number?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Dalton Lodge should be fine for those up that way  Could I meet you all at the Birk Brow, Bank top pull in/car park which is on the A171 Whitby Road, just before the turning to Hutton-le-Hole/Castleton sign?

The weather forecast is good for Sunday. What time do you think you will leave Dalton Lodge/arrive at the Birk Brow car park?

I've got a couple of mobile numbers. I'll give them a call and see if I can get a couple more TTs. Before I do that, what time are you meeting at Dalton Lodge so as I can tell them. Maybe Marky Mark Mark, RaptureUK, XTR, Andy Yellow.

Joe

PS If you know other people to call, could you please do that. This cruise is very short notice. Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

1000 at the Dalton lodge


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread is a feckin joke - Wallsendmag u started - what is the deal? - was up 4 a meet - but u is so feckin vague?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ricco said:


> This thread is a feckin joke - Wallsendmag u started - what is the deal? - was up 4 a meet - but u is so feckin vague?


Read the thread we have a meeting point ,we have a route, we have a place for lunch what more do you want ??


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

Put it in Black and White Andrew - u mite get some TTs mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Meet at Dalton lodge for a 1000 set off ,pick up joe at Birk Brow, Bank top pull in/car park and follow him at warp speed to the chippy


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry can't make this one.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Joe,

PM sent.

Sorry guyz, I completely forgot and inadvertantly promised my little boy I'd take him swimming in the morning...my complete and utter apologies. 

Just call me a tw#t...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ResB said:


> Joe,
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> ...


NO WAY:!: Enjoy the time with your son.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricco said:


> This thread is a feckin joke - Wallsendmag u started - what is the deal? - was up 4 a meet - but u is so feckin vague?


Hi Ricco

I understand your frustration. Please meet at the Dalton Lodge at 10 am, on the A19, and I'll join in at the Birk Brow car park on the A171 Whitby Road, about half an hour later. The weather is going to be good and the drive and scenery are great. You'll enjoy the drive for sure and Thompsons has a good reputation. You will experience roads that you will visit again and again in the Summer.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Any more for any more folks. Lovely day, lovely drive. Traditional Chish and Fips 8)

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Meet at Dalton lodge for a 1000 set off ,pick up joe at Birk Brow, Bank top pull in/car park and follow him at warp speed to the chippy


 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Joe


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

What time are you expected to be at the Chippy? 11:30ish?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ResB said:


> What time are you expected to be at the Chippy? 11:30ish?


11.30 to 12 noon at Thompsons. They have a web site for directions and location if needed.

http://www.thompsonsfishrestaurants.com/hazelbush.htm

Thompsons (A64)
Hazlebush
Nr York


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't see a hand in front of my face here thick fog ,hope its clearer further south :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day out, brilliant weather 








































And finally


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And yes Joe does have a RB211 under the bonnet
ps what is it with the suicidal sheep


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Great day out folks. Thanks for organising it Andrew, looking forward to the next one. Lets take away one of Joes plug leads for the next meet, Lindsey doesn't like the white knuckle rides.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Great day out folks. Thanks for organising it Andrew, looking forward to the next one. Lets take away one of Joes plug leads for the next meet, Lindsey doesn't like the white knuckle rides.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You should have seen the way back, he just vanished off into the distance :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good evening

Thankfully, the weather was kind beyond all expectation. It was nice to kick start the 2008 cruise schedule in the North East. A promise to include some walking next time was interesting  We managed to call in to Castle Howard for coffee and ice cream, even though the fish and chip portions at Thompsons were enormous and up to their usual high standard. Judy and me are back on our diets starting tomorrow :lol: It was nice to meet Keith, a new face to us, and hopefully he will join us on another cruise. Andrew gave us some useful gardening advice concerning hanging baskets but for health and safety reasons could not advise us on the use of power tools  Tim got caught short again but this time it was petrol. Thanks for a very enjoyable day, Andrew and Val, Tim and Lindsey and not forgetting Keith. A few copyright pictures from me :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks like you had a good time guys. Sorry I couldn't make it  Quite disappointed actually. Great day though, in terms of weather. In fact I cleaned the mrs shed before it goes to the body shop in the morning...

Next time maybe.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning guys.

Sorry i couldnt make it this weekend. I was visiting the girlfriends parents in Barnsley.

Looks like you all had a good time.

Next time.................


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics Andrew and Joe.
It was very nice to meet you all. Thankyou for making me feel welcolm.
Had a very enjoyable day and look forward to the next cruzzz.

Think I may have to whip up a few more horses [smiley=whip.gif] to keep up with Joe over those moors.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Ricco said:


> Nice pics Andrew and Joe.
> It was very nice to meet you all. Thankyou for making me feel welcolm.
> Had a very enjoyable day and look forward to the next cruzzz.
> 
> Think I may have to whip up a few more horses [smiley=whip.gif] to keep up with Joe over those moors.


Try keeping up with a baby tt all of 150 horses


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Try keeping up with a baby tt all of 150 horses


Get it remapped mate 
Thats the same power output as my diesel Golf.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Try keeping up with a baby tt all of 150 horses
> ...


I have done Craig, it's up to 209 now but it's still scary trying to keep up with Joe, and those Sheep playing chicken!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Thats true.... He certainly knows how to drive to the full potential!


----------

